# Elizabeth taylor her early years and mine)



## RonPrice (Apr 17, 2010)

Perhaps you should have been in 
_Gone With the Wind_ in ’39 when 
you were only seven. But, it was
said you had a strange sort of beauty
back then when I was born in ’44….& 
when I was conceived in October ’43 
you were in that _Lassie Come Home._1
Yes, 1944 was a big year for you and a
big year for me------you with 20thCFox 
playing the character of Helen Burns in 
a film version of that Bronte novel Jane 
Eyre and with MGM in _The White Cliffs 
of Dover_. I was in my cradle on Hamilton
Beach with Lillian and Frederick Price and 
Alfred Cornfield to help me get into that 
world just three days after the attempted
assassination on Hitler in his Wolfe’s Lair.2

_National Velvet_ made you famous and I was 
only 4 months old. They say the film helped 
people believe anything was possible with a 
philosophy of life, in other words, a film which 
acquired the status of a generational classic . .3 
I wish you well, Elizabeth, in your new starring 
role in the Land of Lights where the beauty of 
the soul, it is said, and the beauty of the body find 
some place that befits their immortality, perhaps?

1 This film, Taylor’s first, was released on 7 October 1943 and I was conceived in the following week in Hamilton Ontario. In 1944 she signed a 7 year contract with MGM at $100/week.
2 The famous plot on 20 July 1944, an attempt to assassinate Adolf Hitler, Führer of the Third Reich, inside his Wolf's Lair field headquarters near Rastenburg, East Prussia. It occurred 66 hours(circa) before my birth on 23 July 1944.
3 Alexander Walker, _*Elizabeth: The Life of Elizabeth Taylor, *_Grove Press, 1997(1990), p. 14.

Ron Price
26 March 2011


----------

